# started bleeding day 8 2ww - still bleeding 11 days later with cramps - advice?



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls - has anyone experienced anything similar?

Started bleeding on day 8 of my 2ww on 23 oct resulting in BFN.  Was bleeding heavy red blood with cramps, it then eased last Wednesday to brown blood no cramps.  Nothing on Saturday and Sunday (thought it was all over) and then yesterday started brown blood again with a dull ache in my cervix - almost like a constant pulling with cramps.  

Just thought it was weird to stop bleeding then start again with cramps.  

Can anyone give any advice? 

Linlou x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hello again,

Sorry about your results  

It's common to have crazy bleeding after tx.
Long AFs, delays and cramps amongst other side-effects.
I've actually only started feeling better a month after my BFN.
That said, I've been to my regular gynae to make sure all was well.
I also had a scan.
If you don't trust it just talk to your clinic so they can reassure you.

Mousky xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Mousky - thank you for the advice, you have made me feel better and less worried.  I will see what happens the rest of this week - its all the after effects that get you down as well isn't it! 

thank you!

Linlou


----------

